# The Wreck of the O.A. Bloxom



## sm4him (Jun 22, 2013)

Not my usual stuff, but I thought I'd share this.

We went out on a  dolphin tour boat--saw LOTS of dolphins and it was fun, although I  didn't get one single really decent picture of them. I did get a couple  of other birds, and this.

The tour guide told us that the O.A.  Bloxom is older than the Titanic, built in 1901 (it was originally named  the Nora Phillips; not sure when the name changed). It served in a  variety of capacities, but spent much of its life as a "buyboat" on the  Chesapeake, buying oysters from other boats and taking them to market.  It was evidently a very popular "buyboat" in its day. 

Its  current owner completely restored it and was living on the boat until  just a year or so ago, when the boat suffered some damage that he has  not yet been able to afford to repair. I can't remember, but it seems  like it may have been a hurricane or other storm that did some damage to  it.  

It sits out in the bay instead of docked at the marina  because evidently it's too heavy (?) for the marina. As I said, I don't  know anything about boats, so I'm not sure about that, but it's what the  guide said.

I just thought it was cool. I got two pictures, one  more straight on along the side of the boat, and this one. Since I was  on a boat myself, that was the best I could hope for...




June17_4903editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the boat's angle in this one.


----------



## JoeLeBean (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice clean shot, thanks for sharing your little story too! 
 I like stories behind the photos


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2013)

Heavy boats have a deeper draft, which means there's a lot more boat under the water which keeps the rest of it afloat.  Deep draft can be a problem in shallow water.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 24, 2013)

JoeLeBean said:


> Nice clean shot, thanks for sharing your little story too!
> I like stories behind the photos



Well then, if you like stories behind the photos, you'll be a BIG fan of mine!! 
Because I seem to be incapable of posting pictures without stories to go with them... :lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice shot and good story of it's history.


----------

